# Suggestions please



## carol765 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all... I am here for my friend. She has been married for 5 years and has one child. Her husband is very skeptical and not even allow her to go outside without his presence. She is truly fed up with life and one day she said that she would have committed suicide if she was single. Her husband always used to quarrel with her and even stick her for silly matters. Her situation is pathetic. She now decided to separate from that person, but he is refusing for a mutual divorce. I would like to know if my friend sue a case from her side, how long will it take for getting the divorce? We are residing at Canada and my friend has no other relatives. Please do reply


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

carol765 said:


> Hi all... I am here for my friend. She has been married for 5 years and has one child. Her husband is very skeptical and not even allow her to go outside without his presence. She is truly fed up with life and one day she said that she would have committed suicide if she was single. Her husband always used to quarrel with her and even stick her for silly matters. Her situation is pathetic. She now decided to separate from that person, but he is refusing for a mutual divorce. I would like to know if my friend sue a case from her side, how long will it take for getting the divorce? We are residing at Canada and my friend has no other relatives. Please do reply


I would have her contact an attorney. He is emotionally and mentally abusing her and she needs to get out of that mess ASAP. He is controlling and domineering, it will not be long before he starts to reinforce his points with his fists instead of angry words. Give her a number to a domestic abuse crisis line.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Is your friend from a different country or culture?


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

aine said:


> Is your friend from a different country or culture?


That would make sense, if she is unaware of her rights and options.


----------



## carol765 (Mar 29, 2016)

She is from the USA. She lost her Mom and Dad in the last year in an accident. She is now alone and no one is there to depend. We are now planning to seek the legal help. When researched I found the family lawyer Monteith Baker http://www.monteithbaker.com/practice-areas/family-law/separation-divorce/. Does anyone her know about this attorney? Or do you know any other family lawyer here in Toronto?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Not to be rude, but this isn't brain surgery. Get the phone book out or use Google if that works.... and find a couple attorneys. Ask for a free consultation. Some will charge $100 for a hour and you get any question answered. 

If he's abusive, she calls 9-1-1 and the police will arrest him. Then she can get a restraining order and he can't be anywhere near her or contact her.

She should use her phone to record him anytime she's near him. Just turn on the video recording in the camera and hide it in a pocket. She can use this as evidence against him if he acts violently towards her.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

I do not know how things work in Canada, but she can leave him and file for a legal separation and then try to find an attorney. She will be able to have a divorce granted even if he refuses it will just take longer. I agree with GuyInColorado, she should try to record and document everything he says and does to her or her child that may help her in court.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I live in Canada and all she needs to do is file. He will have to be served and all that, but he can't prevent her from divorcing him. They'll probably mandate some kind of co-parenting class since they have a child. How long it will take depends on whether they have property and a bunch of other stuff.

Is he physically abusive towards her?

People say that you should never leave the marital home, her lawyer would be the best one to advise her on that.


----------

